
AMD Reportedly Allows Disabling PSP Secure Processor with Latest AGESA - zdw
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-PSP-Disable-Option
======
kiddico
If this is verified to actually be doing what it says I'll be intentionally
jumping the gun on updating my haswell system and moving to AMD.

~~~
shock
It's not. In one motherboard's BIOS/UEFI interface the option is phrased as
"BIOS PSP Support" and on ASRock AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac description for this flag
is _Enable Disable BIOS PSP driver execution (including all C2P /P2C mailbox.
Secure S3. fTPM Support)_

~~~
kiddico
I'm not at all familiar with any of those terms (C2P/P2C mailbox. Secure S3.
fTPM Support)

What exactly do those things do?

------
ebcode
Better headline: "Rumors on Reddit lead tech journalist to assume that AMD has
done something right"

